
How to encrypt your entire life in less than an hour - renafowler
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/tor-signal-and-beyond-a-law-abiding-citizens-guide-to-privacy-1a593f2104c3#.53fulpyly
======
schoen
Duplicates at

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12932654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12932654)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12932449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12932449)

Maybe HN needs a regular expression to remove this kind of tracking stuff from
the end of these URLs?

